# DNP cycle.



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

Hey everyone.

Doing a DNP cycle the next days with Sarms. S-4 and Ostarine

Stats:

100kg

190cm

20% fat

I have 250mg caps crystal DNP, that i around 350mg. Only 250mg pure dnp.

1-	1 (250mg)

2-	1(250mg)

3-	1(250mg)

4-	1(250mg)

5-	2(500mg)

6-	2(500mg)

7-	2(500mg)

8-	2(500mg)

9-	2(500mg)

10-	2(500mg)

11-	2(500mg)

12-	2(500mg)

13- 1(250mg)

14- 1(250mg)

Ostarine is 25mg ED

S-4 is 50mg ED


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

solbre said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Doing a DNP cycle the next days with Sarms. S-4 and Ostarine
> 
> ...


is that it or have you any other sups?


----------



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

safc49 said:


> is that it or have you any other sups?


Im adding Multivitamin, water, and electrolytes.. And the best part is that my country is pretty cold!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

solbre said:


> Im adding Multivitamin, water, and electrolytes.. And the best part is that my country is pretty cold!


i'd add in vit e and c, and t3


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

@solbre - take this however you want. But I mean it with respect. You can't plan a DNP cycle in the way you are trying... The stuff is too bloody powerful, you need to take some and constantly monitor your body. You need to respond to how you are feeling. Yes it's cold... But does your partner/mum/whoever put the heating on... I've just had a nasty snap at someone for putting the heating on in my house.

You need to sort out some more sups. @safc49 has covered some but I'd say you can do with more... I can't even remember my full stack of sups at the moment, but if you search one of the mods has listed what is needed.


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

I heard that dnp can cause serious health problem is that true?


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Arnold999 said:


> I heard that dnp can cause serious health problem is that true?


Kidney failure.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Arnold999 said:


> I heard that dnp can cause serious health problem is that true?


Yes - it can kill you. But so can paracetamol. It's IMO a pretty harmless drug long term... However it is unpleasant short time, especially if you push it.


----------



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> What brand are you using?


From DNPChemist .


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

I've just started at 500mg per day, will only last a week though. Just a clear 2000kcal low carb diet, loads of water. I'm sure il survive. Lost 7 lbs already I assume its mostly water weight from Xmas but I do feel a lot better and I go on holiday in 11 days.


----------



## Arnold999 (Sep 8, 2014)

At what dose paracetamol can kill?


----------



## velaocampo (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Guys, I'm a research study with Academic email [email protected], I'm currently doing a research paper on DNP. I was just wondering if you guys could just fill in a survey on survey monkey, I've posted on other threads but the more participates the better the results.

All answers are private and confidential, only used for academic purposes.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/Fatburners

Thank you guys


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Arnold999 said:


> At what dose paracetamol can kill?


experiment and come back and let us know


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

id be very suprised if you can last more then 2 days at 500mg if its dosed right and you have the supporting sups in place before starting


----------



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

MR_SHADOW said:


> id be very suprised if you can last more then 2 days at 500mg if its dosed right and you have the supporting sups in place before starting


Doing 250mg ED now.

Im thinking of doning this.

250mg

500mg

250mg

Is T3 needed to add to a DNP cycle?


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

solbre said:


> Doing 250mg ED now.
> 
> Im thinking of doning this.
> 
> ...


i used t3 last on my last cycle and yes i think its needed as dnp affects the t4 to t3 conversion in your body so it replaces what your not producing

as for doing step up and down again no real need given the lenght of your cycle 250 is more then enough to get a good result from iv made the mistake of going to high on dnp and ended up sat in the shower 4 am in the morning on cold and still feeling like i was sweting my **** of lol its not

nice trust me


----------



## solbre (May 4, 2014)

MR_SHADOW said:


> i used t3 last on my last cycle and yes i think its needed as dnp affects the t4 to t3 conversion in your body so it replaces what your not producing
> 
> as for doing step up and down again no real need given the lenght of your cycle 250 is more then enough to get a good result from iv made the mistake of going to high on dnp and ended up sat in the show 4 am in the morning on cold and still feeling like i was sweting my **** of lol its not nice trust me


Yeah, will buy some T3 maybe, use around 25mcg then.

Yeah, for now i love the 250mg dosage. I dont have any side effects, only that thing is hotter.

But when doing T3 to, how long can i run a DNP cycle ? I mean can i run it lets say 3 months?

And when going of T3 how is that done the best way? Im going on 25mcg.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

t3 25mcg morning and evening that what i did but that personal to me others will and have used differant cycles on dnp stick to your plan and time scaile u have and t3 once a day should be ok just had another look at your cycle and dont see any vit c you really should have some of that at least . and as for cycle lenth longest iv seen done is a month but that was a low dose cruze cycle


----------



## buchman (Feb 2, 2013)

I have done a dnp run without t3 and felt tired all the time.

This time I am 17 days in @ 500mg with 25mg t3 and the lethargy is almost gone, apart from the sweats I feel almost normal.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

solbre said:


> I have 250mg caps crystal DNP, that i around 350mg. Only 250mg pure dnp.


Wait are you saying you have 350mg Crystal DNP which would be around 262.5mg Pure DNP??

...If you have 250mg Crystal DNP then you would be taking 187mg Pure DNP.

Crystal is about 25% weaker than pure DNP.


----------



## velaocampo (Nov 25, 2014)

Now that some you guys have experience with DNP, what would you guys prefer, DNP or something for Clenbutarol?

Also I meet this dude that claimed that in the peak of his cycle he was taking almost a gram of DNP, what you guys think? was he talking nonsense or you think you body can really handle so much dosage?


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

velaocampo said:


> Now that some you guys have experience with DNP, what would you guys prefer, DNP or something for Clenbutarol?
> 
> Also I meet this dude that claimed that in the peak of his cycle he was taking almost a gram of DNP, what you guys think? was he talking nonsense or you think you body can really handle so much dosage?


Probably thought he was, but had underdosed dnp I reckon


----------

